# Algun libro de amplificadores operacionales



## R-Mario (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola, he tenido la duda de saber si hay algun libro que trate exclusivamente sobre amplificadores operacionales, el cual tenga muchos circuitos utilizados comunmente y explicados pero con ecuaciones sencillas, es decir no busco un libro con teoria extensa sobre operacionales y calculos complejos. Digamos como para nivel bachillerato y como para poder recurrir a el cuando se necesite construir alguna aplicacion que requiera de un operacional (como un filtro, adaptador de impedancias, rectificador de precision, comparador, etc etc)


 Algo asi como un compendio de operacionales sencilliiito y carismatico.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 24, 2013)

Yo uso mucho las notas de aplicacion de Texas Instruments.... en especial estas:

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slod006b/slod006b.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sboa092a/sboa092a.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slaa068a/slaa068a.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/snoa621b/snoa621b.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sloa030a/sloa030a.pdf

Y hay otro por alli que trae los circuitos para fuente unipolar... pero no lo encuentro....


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 24, 2013)

Ese de las fuentes unipolar ya lo tengo, jeje casi estoy seguro que es ese, lo lei cuando quise hacer un pre con fuente sencilla.

Gracias por los link, te cuento que acabo de ver en ML el libro de Coughlin: *Amplificadores Operacionales* Y Circuitos Integrado http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/amplificadores-operacionales#

Al rato lo reviso en casa


----------

